# About the guilds...



## Lúthien Séregon (Sep 22, 2003)

I was just wondering, perhaps it would be easier for the GoP and GoR to be moderated if they were combined under one guild called “the Guild of Philosophy” or some other title?


----------



## Sarah (Sep 22, 2003)

just what we need to combine religion and politics. Two topics, btw, which have been banned in my school. (only politics we can discuss is student gov't. only religion we can discuss is 'history of' in World History freshman year)


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Sep 23, 2003)

I think combining the two together would also ensure that there's just the same area for more controversial topics, because this is a Tolkien Forum after all - it's best just to have one guild for those topics, IMO.


----------



## Idril (Sep 23, 2003)

It has been suggested in the C9 announcement thread about the GOR. 

We had 2 excellent names put forward as well 



> _Originally posted by Ancalgon_
> *Then why not lump religion in with politics, then you can keep all the most devisive questions in one foul-smelling place on the forum
> 
> The Guild of Religon and Politics ( which could be commonly termed 'The Moral Basement') should be joined together,... *





> _Originally posted by YayGollum_
> *I suggested a place called ---> The Illustrious Guild Of Controversial Type Subjects to put those kind of things in, but noone paid attention to me. oh well.*


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Sep 24, 2003)

Oh okay, thanks for verifying, Idril.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 24, 2003)

Originally posted by YayGollum
I suggested a place called ---> The Illustrious Guild Of Controversial Type Subjects to put those kind of things in, but noone paid attention to me. oh well.

OOO! that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 25, 2003)

'The Moral Basement'-- Now that I like! 

By the way Yay, who on earth is 'Noone'? Is he a new member? Hmm..
[SARCASM=100]Oh wait, do you mean the English term 'no-one', also known by the word 'nobody'? Well shucks, a simple moderator like me can't be expected to pick up on things like that. Shame, shame, shame![/SARCASM]


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Sep 28, 2003)

Anyway, my opinion is: Close them down! Even though it's quite funny, not to say hilarious, to read many things that my fellow members post there, no names mentioned, it is just a playground. The forum is neither serious nor friendly, and the level of arguments is indeed very low, often resorting to insults and refering to "absolute truth" from for example holy scriptures. I do not think that this debate is worthy and thus the forums should be closed, also because this is a Tolkien forum, and there are many other forums on the internet dedicated to politics and religion. I can personally recommend the newspaper The Independent's web page for political discussion, but please, leave this a Tolkienforum.

Måns


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 28, 2003)

Yes, that was a lot of sarcasm, wasn't it? oh well. It is possible for someone to make an accident. I had no idea that the simple moderators like you were perfect, but oh well. Let me see here. There are ideas about this subject in a thread not too far from here. I forget the name. Whoops. I think that the idea was to toss all of these crazily popular and non-Tolkien types of threadses onto a different website thing.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 28, 2003)

> Yes, that was a lot of sarcasm, wasn't it? oh well. It is possible for someone to make an accident. I had no idea that the simple moderators like you were perfect, but oh well.


Sorry, Yay. I was just poking you in the ribs there, won't happen again.  And wait a minute, I'm 'simple'? *sob* 

But in all seriousness: a point which has been discussed amongst the Moderators is the potential deleting of both the GoP and GoR: and I am behind this plan of action. They have been set up with the requests of the members in mind first and foremost (as they should be), but with some disregard to the very nature of T*T*F.
Another point has been the possible slicing in half of S&B (hopefully with a new name ) into the 'Serious non-Tolkien' section, and the 'Lighthearted Non-Tolkien' section. This way the Non-Tolkien discussions will not gain a foothold in the forum (as they have now), and yet members are free to discuss them; but with subdued widespreadedness and higher moderatability.
In fact, I personally regard all Non-Tolkien threads, guilds and sections at TTF with a slightly sceptical and careful eye; but that is not to say that I do not enjoy a very large part of them. The point is to lessen their overall importance and quantity in this Toklien forum.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 28, 2003)

Yes, I saw that idea, too. I was just going for the more extreme one. *hangs head in shame* Maybe we could just do a combination and bring the R.P.G. type things back, too. It would toss more emphasis at Tolkien type things.


----------

